# ET-732



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 23, 2011)

I've been thinking of getting this but I haven't yet. I read a lot of things that people love it as compared to the ET-73 but I have one simple question...do you need to drill holes in a WSM to set this up? I'm terrified of really messing up my smoker.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 23, 2011)

ChuckBBQSmoker said:
			
		

> I've been thinking of getting this but I haven't yet. I read a lot of things that people love it as compared to the ET-73 but I have one simple question...do you need to drill holes in a WSM to set this up? I'm terrified of really messing up my smoker.



Get http://www.thebbqguru.com/products/Eyel ... ck%29.html No need for a drill.

Pigs


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 23, 2011)

What Pigs said, these work well.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 23, 2011)

NOTE: The Maverick ET-732 has a larger probe and does NOT fit through the eyelet holes. I think the eyelet can be drilled out so the ET-732 probe will fit.

Pigs


----------



## Smokey Lew (Apr 23, 2011)

I installed them (easy to do) and they work great.


----------



## friesian_rain (Apr 23, 2011)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> ChuckBBQSmoker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info.....


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 24, 2011)

Pigs so you can actually drill them to make them fit the 732 probes?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 24, 2011)

Not sure. I have seen dudes that put a bigger probe in a eyelet, they just used a drill to make the hole larger to fit the probe. Never done it, so I'm not sure. I don't see a problem with drilling it out to make the probe fit right, but I might be wrong.

Pigs


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 24, 2011)

well it's worth a shot I mean they are only $10 lol 

Last question...how long are the probe wires?


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 24, 2011)

I've installed two sets of Guru Eyelet and I be leery of reaming them out much. Here is another option from CajunBandit, looks like they have 1/4" and 3/8" Sensor Grommets, but you would have to drill your WSM. I bought replacement doors from them and they were good to work with.


----------



## Bbqbrad (Apr 24, 2011)

ChuckBBQSmoker said:
			
		

> well it's worth a shot I mean they are only $10 lol
> 
> Last question...how long are the probe wires?




Where are they only 10????


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 25, 2011)

Bbqbrad said:
			
		

> ChuckBBQSmoker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.thebbqguru.com/products/Eyel ... ck%29.html


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 26, 2011)

So how is it going Chuck. Did you order any eyelets? If you need the 3/8 model from CajunBandit and have to drill from a 1/4 inch to 3/8 hole, you can buy high temp touch up paint (black) from a a appliance parts store, Lows, or Home Depot. I'm going to replace the hardware on Val's WSM with stainless soon and I'm thinking a little wood stove cement would not hurt on the inside of the shelf brackets, and on the threads to seal it off from unwanted air in the pit. Had a pal make some stainless water pan and shelf brackets from 1/2 inch heavy channel stainless. 10 gauge. ( he works for Q LOL ) Did that to mine, some SOB stole mine, my fault, left it out in sight. That's a whole another deal. I cant help but think, with proper care, and a little time and love a WSM can last you for the rest of your life. That's for sure with Greg, as he totes his to the attic for storage   . Guess he want's to save it for his great grand kids. Not a damn thing wrong with that!

Pigs


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 26, 2011)

No I haven't gotten them yet. Not sure if I'm going to. I really don't want to drill my smoker. Do you know how long the probe wires are? Thinking of just going through the top vent.


----------



## hawk wild bbq co (Apr 26, 2011)

Why not drill..the smoker is a tool not a show piece right? hhmm..step back Hawk and look at yours..heheh..anyways what I am getting at is mods are to your benefit why not use them.  I had 4 ports built across the front of mine just above the prep table just for that reason. I know it is hard to start cutting on your unit but it is for the better.  Good Luck.


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 26, 2011)

hawk wild bbq co said:
			
		

> Why not drill..the smoker is a tool not a show piece right? hhmm..step back Hawk and look at yours..heheh..anyways what I am getting at is mods are to your benefit why not use them.  I had 4 ports built across the front of mine just above the prep table just for that reason. I know it is hard to start cutting on your unit but it is for the better.  Good Luck.



I'm just terrified of messing something up and not what's hold my brackets is screwed up. I'm really not a handy person.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 28, 2011)

So...run the wires under the lid, or get someone handy to drill you a hole.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 30, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> So...run the wires under the lid, or get someone handy to drill you a hole.



I agree with Scotty.  I had two WSM's both with the eyelets and I used them a total of ONCE.  All the other times the wires were run under the lid and it didn't hurt a thing.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 30, 2011)

I used to run them under the lid and didn't have any problems but installed the eyelets anyway. Now I use the eyelets as I was worried about the probe eventually busting where it was always kinked. I wouldn't ream the eyelets to allow for a bigger probe, there isn't that much meat on them to begin with and if you go to far it may not support the top grate when fully loaded.


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah I'm probably going to end up doing that whenever I pick it up. Thanx for everyones help and opinions!


----------



## surfinsapo (May 11, 2011)

Great product.. I think I will get a few meself...


----------



## Crabnbass (May 11, 2011)

I recently got an ET-732 and was thinking of taking a pair of heavy-duty pliers and crimping down the part of the probe (where it's crimped originally) that is too big to fit through the eyelets. Anyone try this?


----------



## Crabnbass (May 22, 2011)

I went ahead and took the pliers to the 732 probe. Fits through the eyelet fine now, although it does take a bit of the crimp off of the wire. Pulled on the wire a bit to see if it made it loose and didn't seem to make a difference. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 23, 2011)

You can get high temp shrink wrap from a electrical supply place to secure the wire to the probe. Not sure if it would fit threw the hole after that. Just a thought. Take a look here. http://cableorganizer.com/heat-shrink/
I think I'll order this http://cableorganizer.com/vypar/xtreme-tape/#features I have a few wireless Nu-temps (that I never use any more) They are a pain in the ass to replace batteries with them. (damn tiny screws) Plus no on/off switch,so they go dead fast. 

Pigs


----------



## Crabnbass (May 24, 2011)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> You can get high temp shrink wrap from a electrical supply place to secure the wire to the probe. Not sure if it would fit threw the hole after that.
> 
> Pigs



That's a good idea, I use that stuff all the time on the boat. Seems like if you torch it just to the point before it burns it hardly adds any to the diameter if at all. Might even help it be a bit more water resistant.


----------

